# My Current Setup



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Rocky. Trying to achieve a unique blue theme.

Rocket Knock-Box

12oz, 16oz and 22oz Steaming Jugs

Rattleware 3oz Pitcher

Espro Calibrated Tamper

Concept-Art Tamping Mat

*Beans in Hopper: Colombia Finca La Chorrera Washed Caturra - Roasted 3rd August 2015 by Has Bean Coffee.*

*
*


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Very clean and tidy!

Rocket knock-box sets it off nicely.

Might want to reposition the light a bit (or switch to a corner light).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Looks very smart,,,, ***** and span


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A nice looking clean and tidy setup. BUT will you always keep it so pristine







Enjoy your coffee


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice looking set up. Damn the classic is a pretty machine. I already miss mine.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

It's always clean. Every night the area gets cleaned, as through out the day coffee grounds get everywhere!


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

One of the best Gaggia Classic set ups I've seen - nice one!


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

Cheer's Mate!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My setup was that slick and span once. And then I made a coffee and it's been a bit of a tip since.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I reckon it's been photoshopped far to immaculate.


----------



## masonharley (May 24, 2015)

It does get messy, but gets cleaned every night. (Below picture of it currently - 20/08/15 at 22:18)


----------



## neil.corrigan12 (Dec 15, 2014)

It looks clean, tidy and techy! I love the silver color that coordinates with black and the brown table. How much did you get the Gaggia Classic for?


----------

